# [solved]Problem mit Installation nvidia-Treiber

## Mr. Anderson

mod-edit: Herrausgelöst aus Planeshift vs. nVidia, da nicht zum Thread passend, sondern neues Problem --slick

Allmählich frustriert es mich. Seit drei Tagen versuche ich den nvidia-Treiber wieder zu installieren - ohne Erfolg. Rechnerdaten sind denen aus Intes ersten Post oben ganz ähnlich:

Linux tacticalops 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 #2 Mon Sep 12 01:40:48 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

512 MB RAM

nVidia GeForce2 MX

xorg-x11 v6.8.2-r2

nvidia-kernel v1.0.6629-r4

nvidia-glx v1.0.6629-r6

planeshift v0.3.011

cel v0.99_pre20050823

crystalspace v0.99_pre20050823

cal3d v0.11.0_pre20050823

Den nv-Treiber habe ich die letzten Wochen regulär verwendet, jetzt wollte ich doch wieder Hardwarebeschleunigung haben (wegen Planeshift) und bekomm den nvidia-Treiber nicht zum Laufen.

Ich habe jetzt allerlei probiert:

Kernel neu kompiliert

```
emerge -e nvidia-glx

opengl-update nvidia
```

der Treiber wird geladen:

```
lsmod | grep nvidia

nvidia               3464060  0
```

Sowohl mein normaler User als auch root sind in der video-Gruppe.

Ich hab eine neue xorg.conf erstellt und darin nur den Treiber geändert. Bringt alles nichts. Xorg will nicht starten:

 *Quote:*   

> (II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004
> 
> (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs
> 
> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
> ...

 

Ich hatte es anfangs auf agressive Linkerflags geschoben, aber ich habe sie rausgenommen und obiges emerge -e nvidia-glx ausgeführt ohne eine Änderung zu erhalten

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Ich verstehe nicht, was das Problem sein soll.Last edited by Mr. Anderson on Fri Sep 30, 2005 10:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SinoTech

Probiere es doch mal mit einem neueren Nvidia-Treiber. Die "GeForce 2 MX" wird nämlich noch von Teilen der 1.0.7'er Reihe unterstützt (Ich glaube bis Version 1.0.7667).

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Hat nichts gebracht. Habe glx-7167-r3 und kernel-7167-r1 probiert. Der einzige nennenswerte Unterschied ist, dass ich nun einige Sekunden einen schwarzen Bildschirm habe, bevor ich wieder ne Konsole bekomme.

----------

## SinoTech

Dann poste mal die xorg.conf.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Mr. Anderson

```
grep -v -w "#" /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Samsung"

    HorizSync   31.5-91.2

    VertRefresh 60-85

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Nvidia"

    Driver      "nv"

    #Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "NoDDC"         "true"

    VideoRam    32768

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Nvidia"

    Monitor     "Samsung"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

   Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

nvidia ist aktuell auskommentiert, sonst kann ich X ja nicht starten. Beim Testen wird natürlich nv deaktivert und nvidia gesetzt.

----------

## SinoTech

Hmmm ... ok. Habe bei mir in der "Section Module" ausserdem noch folgende Einträge die bei dir fehlen:

```

Section "Module"

[...]

   Load "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

[...]

EndSection

```

Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung habe was die machen  :Wink: . Aber du könntest sie ja auch mal ausprobieren.

Meine Device Setcion sieht wie folgt aus:

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "nvidia0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   Option       "NvAGP" "1"

   Option      "RenderAccel" "True"

   Option      "CursorShadow" "True"

EndSection

```

Also benutze den AGP-Treiber von nvidia etc.. Glaube aber nicht das der Unterschied zu deiner Section das Problem ist.

Und zu guter letzt habe ich noch eine Section "Extensions"

```

Section "Extensions"

   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Was aber eigentlich auch nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun haben sollte.

Wenn sonst keiner eine Idee hat, kannst du deine"xorg.conf" ja mal etwas an meine anpassen und dann testen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Der einzige nennenswerte Unterschied ist, dass ich nun einige Sekunden einen schwarzen Bildschirm habe, bevor ich wieder ne Konsole bekomme.

 

Ist die Fehlermeldung in der Xorg.log immernoch die gleiche?

Schau außerdem mal ob dmesg beim laden des nvidia Kernelmoduls irgendwelche Warungen/Fehler anzeigt oder nach dem starten von X.

----------

## mc-max

@SinoTech:

Aus Gentoo-HowTo "Nvidia & Xorg"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Option "RENDER" "Enable", die bisher ebenfalls angegeben war, wird – und wurde – niemals benötigt. Diese Erweiterung ist bereits standardmäßig aktiviert und ist unter anderem für die Kantenglättung der Schriftarten zuständig.
> 
> 

 

Gruß.

max

----------

## SinoTech

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> @SinoTech:
> 
> Aus Gentoo-HowTo "Nvidia & Xorg"
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Tja, keine Ahnung wie die bei mir reingekommen ist ... habe ich wahrscheinst mal irgendwo hier im Forum gelesen.

Naja, dann hau ich die eben mal grad raus. Je kürzer die Config desto besser  :Smile: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Mr. Anderson

dmesg hat auch nach mehreren Versuchen X zu starten, nur diese Zeilen zur Grafikkarte:

```
[...]

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-7167  Fri Feb 25 09:08:22 PST 2005

[...]
```

Tatsächlich ist die Fehlermeldung in der Xorg.0.log nicht exakt die Gleiche. Aber ich zweifle, dass die Neue weiterhilft.

```
(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-7167  Fri Feb 25 09:10:21 PST 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfeffe00 - 0xdfeffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfefff00 - 0xdfefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfeffe00 - 0xdfeffeff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfefff00 - 0xdfefffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xdfdf0000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoDDC" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Ignoring EDIDs

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDE000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Die Einträge in der 'Section "Module"' habe ich auch, sind allerdings durch die Kommentare, die hintendran stehen, beim greppen rausgeflogen.

Die anderen habe ich jetzt eingefügt und werde es gleich testen.

edit: Hat leider keine Verbesserung gebracht.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ich hab's jetzt mal probiert mit

```
Xorg -logverbose 99
```

(weiß nicht was das Maximum ist)

Xorg.0.log:

 *Quote:*   

> X Window System Version 6.8.2
> 
> Release Date: 9 February 2005
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2
> ...

 

Kann jemand damit was anfangen?

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

 

Was passiert denn, wenn du von Hand "modprobe nvidia" eingibst?

Ich nehme an du hast schon versucht nvidia-kernel neu zu mergen? (ggf. vorher nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx unmergen und dann nochmal emerge nvidia-glx ausführen).

----------

## buthus

mit dem 7174 von nvidia sollte es gehen

----------

## ro

also ich hab ne ati radeon und hab den gleichen fehler beim planeshift-setup, das spiel selbst stürzt ab ...

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! 
> 
> Was passiert denn, wenn du von Hand "modprobe nvidia" eingibst?
> 
> Ich nehme an du hast schon versucht nvidia-kernel neu zu mergen? (ggf. vorher nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx unmergen und dann nochmal emerge nvidia-glx ausführen).

 

Von Hand modprobe nvidia? Passiert nicht viel. Das Modul wird schon beim Start geladen. Und

```
# modprobe -r nvidia

# modprobe -v nvidia

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/nvidia.ko

```

nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx hab ich bald ein Dutzend mal neu installiert (auch mit vorherigem unmerge)

Mit dem 7174er geht es auch nicht. Genau gleiches Ergebnis wie mit dem 7167er

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Hat mir noch jemand ne Idee? Ich trete bei dem Problem auf der Stelle. Was habe ich noch für Möglichkeiten, herauszufinden, woran es liegt?

----------

## wollja

Ich hatte auch mal ein sehr ähnliches Problem und wusste nicht mehr weiter.

Ich habe dann die NVIDIA Beispiel-config nur an meine Hardware angepasst und fortan ging es.

Ich hab zwar keinen blassaen Schimmer warum, aber vielleicht hilft es Dir.

Das Beispiel findest Du unter /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0

----------

## SkaaliaN

xorg --configure und dann mal "emerge nvidia-kernel" dann gings bei mir

----------

## mc-max

ich hatte mal das Problem, dass beim mir der Kernel und die Driver mit verschiedenen gcc-versionen compiliert wurden und warum auch immer wollten sie nicht mit einander...

Gruß.

max

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Danke für die Tipps. Leider hat alles nicht funktioniert.

Mit der Bespiel-Konfiguration hab ich's probiert. Keyboard und Monitor angepasst, die passenden Device-Abschnitte unverändert übernommen - gleicher Fehler.

```
Xorg -configure
```

hat bis auf die Maus alles korrekt erkannt. Am Fehler hat sich mit dieser Konfiguration leider auch nichts verändert. Auch nicht nach einem

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

gcc-Versionen sind ganz sicher die Gleichen. Habe den Kernel und die Nvidia-Pakete zusammen mit ihren Abhängigkeiten nun mehrfach neu emerged, Immer mit dem gleichen gcc (3.4.4) und einheitlichen Einstellungen.

Derzeit läuft ein 

```
emerge -e world
```

Könnte es vielleicht Konflikte im Linux-Kernel mit ACPI oder so geben?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Funktioniert bei irgendjemandem der aktuelle nvidia-Treiber, der im stable-tree ist? Ich sitze jetzt an nem anderen Rechner mit ner anderen Grafikkarte (Geforce4 MX440), bei dem alles tadellos funktioniert - nur der nvidia-Treiber sträubt sich. Diesmal weigert er sich, die Karte zu erkennen. Dabei wird sie mit lspci aufgelistet, X erkennt sie bei einer automatischen Konfiguration und auch der nv-Treiber funktioniert. Allmählich wird es wirklich frustrierend.  :Sad: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Endlich. Nach zwei Monaten hat's geklappt. Das emerge -e world hat nichts gebracht außer drei Bug-Reports (1, 2, 3). Dafür hat's der NVidia-installer gerichtet.

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an Vortex375, der mir das vorgeschlagen hat.

Die Geforce2 wird übrigens noch von den 70ern unterstützt und die Geforce2 MX läuft sogar noch mit den neuesten Treibern.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo, 

welcher Nvidia-Installer? Ich bekomme schon seit meiner letzten Gentoo-Neuinstallation kein Nvidia mehr zu laufen, und diese war im April.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Der von nVidia. Gibt's auf deren Seite als Download: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich verstehe. Ich hielt mir in diesem Fall die konventionelle Installation als letzte Option offen, da ich nicht besonders begeistert davon war, das System mit Komponenten, die sich ohne Portage überall im System installieren, zu "kontaminieren". 

Angenommen ich benutze den Orginalinstaller, wie bekomme ich die Installation wieder aus dem System raus? Ich nehme nicht an, dass es ein "Uninstall",o.ä, gibt? Die Frage hat mich schon immer bei herkömmlichen Installationen beschäftigt.

Ich nehme auch an, dass ich, alle nvidia betreffenden, durch Portage installierten Teile, entfernen soll?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

So, endlich funktioniert nach fast einer Woche hartnäckigen Suchens und Probierens auch die Karte im zweiten System. Wenn ihr USE-Flags von einem bestimmten Paket checkt, schaut immer bei

emerge foo -pv

und nicht bei

emerge --info

Ich hab nun Tage gebraucht, bis ich gemerkt hab, dass mein xorg-x11 mit dem static-Flag kompiliert wird, weil das irgendwann mal in die /etc/portage/package.use reingerutscht ist. => Kein Module Loader => Nvidiatreiber wird nicht geladen.

Und das weiß ich jetzt: Dass mit dem Module Loader etwas nicht stimmt, merkt man i. A. daran, dass in der Xorg.#.log alle in xorg integrierten Treiber und die davon unterstützten Grafikkarten aufgelistet werden.

@Gentoo Reptile: Es gibt einen Uninstaller (sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run -A listet alle verfügbaren Parameter) Der funktioniert sogar recht gut. Die nvidia-Pakete solltest Du vorher entfernen und bei Bedarf evtl. noch nvidia-glx oder nvidia-settings nachinstallieren.

Und bei einem großen Teil der Installationen mit make install gibt es auch eine Regel für make uninstall. Daher sollte man Quellen nicht unbedingt sofort löschen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Beim ersten der beiden Rechner, bei dem ich ständig

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

 

als Fehler bekommen habe, dürfte es am Kernel gelegen haben. Mit dem Umstieg auf den neuen hab ich auch einiges umkonfiguriert und nun funktioniert der nvidia-kernel als Gentoo-Ebuild.

Werde das mal noch näher untersuchen.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab nun Tage gebraucht, bis ich gemerkt hab, dass mein xorg-x11 mit dem static-Flag kompiliert wird, weil das irgendwann mal in die /etc/portage/package.use reingerutscht ist. => Kein Module Loader => Nvidiatreiber wird nicht geladen. 

 

Ich hoffe du weißt, was du mit diesem Satz nun angerichtet hast?  :Smile:   Du hast damit mein monatelang bestehendes Nvidia-Problem gelöst. Offensichtlich war der einzige Grund wirklich nur, dass xorg mit "static" kompiliert wurde. Ein Rekompilieren von xorg ohne static-Flag sorgte dafür, dass Nvidia endlich geladen werden konnte, wobei nun das Gentoo Ebuild problemslos mit meiner GForce2 funktioniert.

P.S Wozu dient dieser static-Mist eigentlich? Es war nämlich auch daran schuld, dass ich wochenlang nicht wusste, warum ich gcc nicht kompilieren konnte.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Mit gesetztem static Flag werden Bibliotheken und Module nicht dynamisch gelinkt, sondern statisch. Will heißen, sie sind fest eingebunden. Entsprechend wird bei xorg der 'Module Loader' nicht mehr gebraucht und nicht mitkompiliert. Damit erreicht man, dass die Binaries unabhängig von Bibliotheken funktionieren und auch nichts zur Laufzeit geladen werden muss (die Zeit dafür kann man mit prelink bereits runterdrücken, bei statischem Linken ist das nun vollständig eliminiert).

Allerdings muss man dann bei einer Änderung an den Bibliotheken alles neu kompilieren, wenn man diese Änderungen auch in den static-Paketen haben will. Bei häufigem Einsatz bläht sich das System auf, weil jedes Programm eine Kopie seiner gelinkten Funktionen einbindet anstatt sie gemeinsam mit anderen Programmen zu nutzen. Und schließlich treten noch andere Effekte auf, wie z. B. dass eben bei xorg kein Module Loader mehr dabei ist und damit der nvidia-Kernel auch nicht geladen werden kann.

edit: Warum vor dem Kernelumstieg das nvidia-kernel-ebuild nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich nicht herausgefunden. Es funktioniert jetzt auch mit der alten Konfiguration.

----------

## Mgiese

okok noch mal langsam bitte  :Very Happy: 

in meiner make.conf habe ich aber kein "use" flag "static" ABER in meiner xorg.0.log sah ich in den letzten 2 wochen auch oefters ALLE GRAFIKKARTEN die vom treiber unterstuetzt werden (sowohl bei ati als auch bei nvidia), das bedeutet nun das ich xorg die ganze zeit statisch uebersetzte ? mfg *ratlos

erreiche ich evl etwas wenn ich ALLE useflags aus der make.conf nehme und xorg neu emerge ?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Mgiese wrote:*   

> okok noch mal langsam bitte 
> 
> in meiner make.conf habe ich aber kein "use" flag "static" ABER in meiner xorg.0.log sah ich in den letzten 2 wochen auch oefters ALLE GRAFIKKARTEN die vom treiber unterstuetzt werden (sowohl bei ati als auch bei nvidia), das bedeutet nun das ich xorg die ganze zeit statisch uebersetzte ? mfg *ratlos
> 
> erreiche ich evl etwas wenn ich ALLE useflags aus der make.conf nehme und xorg neu emerge ?

 

Es muss nicht unbedingt heißen, dass xorg mit USE="static" kompiliert wurde, aber es würde mich nicht wundern. Die USE-Flags aus der make.conf zu nehmen ergibt in meinen Augen keinen Sinn. Mach lieber ein

```
emerge xorg-x11 -pv
```

und schau, ob da das static-Flag gesetzt ist und ob ein Stern danebensteht.

----------

## Mgiese

hi also emerge -pv zeigt mir -static an. was bedeutet das nun ? ich wuerde es als minus static also static=disable interpretieren, aber was bedeutet dann zum beispiel -3dnow* ? thx a lot

und was bedeutet : (-uclibc)

haeltst du fuer moeglich das ipv6 probleme beim starten macht ? habe eben gesehen das +ipv6 gesetzt ist, und ich habe beim start meines x servers ipv6 error messages gesehen...

emerge -pv bedeutet doch pretend und verbose ? wie kann ich mir anzeigen lassen mit welchen flags xorg compiliert wurde, wenn das geht ....

mfg

----------

## theche

equery --help sollte dir weiterhelfen.

----------

